
If the World Was Created by a Programmer - syrusakbary
https://blog.toggl.com/world-created-programmer/
======
gorekee
I have no experience mit mongoDB. Can somebody please explain the last joke?

------
drtillberg
The comic strip was created by a programmer via AI. Recursively humorous.

------
King-Aaron
I actually spat my drink out through my nose while reading this

